

Is it reasonable to use the ++it instead of it++ for iterators? - AndreyKarpov
https://medium.com/@Code_Analysis/is-it-reasonable-to-use-the-prefix-increment-operator-it-instead-of-postfix-operator-it-for-1dae485aa667

======
BetaCygni
> So, it is reasonable to optimize the speed of the Debug version.

Yes, yes it is. Remember, only optimize things that are actually slow though!

